# Old Victorian House, Southampton.



## waley_bean (May 29, 2011)

I adore this old Victorian detached house and always have. I think there was a very elderly person living in it until very recently. It has since been boarded up and there are signs of vandalism in the following photos which is very sad. I just hope it doesn't get bashed down by developers. 




Back of property. (Note old tile floor).





Back of house. On zooming right in on the upstairs window you can make out an old tassel lampshade.





Outside toilet.
















Outside toilet and someone's personal belongings.











Outside toilet door handle.






Some sort of large shed.











Back windows and back of property.






























Old tiles at back of building.






Back garden












Garage/outside building































VERY old Women's magazines. The woman's weekly is from 1973.






Woman's Realm Magazine from 1974.






Greenhouse.






Looks like the Chavs have been burning something! 






Front of house




























Old tiles at front of property.










Front door


----------



## urbanisle (May 29, 2011)

What a fantastic house, would love to renovate it


----------



## shipwreck (May 29, 2011)

This place has only recently been sold at auction, I think for 300,000. Apparently there was some fire damage. I've always loved this place when I drive past, bet it's packed with origional features. Just hope they get a move on with the renovations before it gets trashed!!!


----------



## waley_bean (May 29, 2011)

shipwreck said:


> This place has only recently been sold at auction, I think for 300,000. Apparently there was some fire damage. I've always loved this place when I drive past, bet it's packed with origional features. Just hope they get a move on with the renovations before it gets trashed!!!



Oh right. How long was it empty for? Whenever I went past I assumed some elderly folks lived there as everything looks really old and there was no vandalism until recently. Hope someone does it up rather than build flats there. If you have any other details can you pm me as this house has fascinated me for the last 12 years.


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

Finally managed to get a look around it. Shame you couldn't get inside. Well....you never know, your luck may change. Nice pics Waley!


----------



## waley_bean (May 30, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Finally managed to get a look around it. Shame you couldn't get inside. Well....you never know, your luck may change. Nice pics Waley!



I am gutted about not getting a look inside, especially now it's been sold so I missed the viewing opportunity but I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## mookster (Jun 4, 2011)

You could always see if you can contact whoever now owns it and explain that you'd love to see inside it before it all inevitably gets ripped out


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 4, 2011)

mookster said:


> You could always see if you can contact whoever now owns it and explain that you'd love to see inside it before it all inevitably gets ripped out



I contacted the place who auctioned it to see how much info I could find out, doubt they would be able to tell me who bought it though for data protection reasons.


----------



## kelbelle (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like a fab place pity u couldnt get inside tho im sure it would have been amazing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2011)

You cant find out WHO it was sold to, but you cvan find the price it was sold for for freeon ourproperty
 
Nice property, nice report, and good use of flash 
My biggest gripe is that the 'Womans Magazine' wasn't what I thought it would be!


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 22, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> You cant find out WHO it was sold to, but you cvan find the price it was sold for for freeon ourproperty
> 
> Nice property, nice report, and good use of flash
> My biggest gripe is that the 'Womans Magazine' wasn't what I thought it would be!



LOL were you hoping for porn?  Yeah my flash was going off something crazy, was worried the neighbours were going to call the police! We drove past the other day and noticed some yob had thrown a stone through the window.  Yeah I found out the price from the property auctioneers, it went for £226,000 and apparently had some fire damage but the only evidence I saw of this was outside in the garden.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 22, 2011)

I Dont Understand How Chavs Find These Places Before, The Likes of us
we Document Things Like This, And Chaves, Well Do What They Do best And Chav The Place
There Like A Manget To A Derelict Building? What Posses Them To Be Attracted To such Places?
There Like Magnets To Them?
Is There Another Website? Chaved Places Or something? They Chav It Then Pic It?
It Really Pisses Me Of That people Can Do This To Such amazing Places!

Anyways, Sorry About the Rant!... This Places looks Really Special, would nice To See Some Inside Shots


----------



## Walshy (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like the house where "The Young Ones"lived ....... 
Half expected Neil to poke his head out of a upper floor window....


----------



## kathyms (Jun 22, 2011)

*house*

fantastic report thank you. i love the old houses i know ive said this befor. i remember those old mags and the knitting paterns. thanks again.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> ...Chaved Places...




Fabulous old house, Waley...love the tiled paving. I hope that whoever bought it restores it with some good old TLC.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 23, 2011)

That tiled paving is lovely


----------



## Potter (Jun 30, 2011)

That is lovely. Those magazines are in amazingly good condition.


----------



## waley_bean (Jul 18, 2011)

We drive past during the week. Someone was in there as the upstairs window was open one day and then closed the next, probably the new owner. We are hoping they don't pull it down.


----------



## Artypie (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thinking this may be edwardian rather than victorian. Does anyone know the building's date, or is it guesswork?


----------



## Antar (Jul 22, 2011)

From the tiles, barge-boards, chimney and that decorative florish over the ground floor windows I'd say it's late Victorian, about 1894-1898. Let's hope it isn't demolished and replaced with 10 new houses with gardens the size of the outside loo


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Wish I had the money to buy it! I hope whoever has brought it renovates it back to how it was! Good report and photos.


----------



## Artypie (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been looking into this style of house to try to determine the age of it and found the following: 

"In 1894 the Building Act changed the regulations, so that windows no longer had to be flush with the exterior wall. This enabled windows to stand proud from the facade. The late Victorian and Edwardian period took advantage of the change in new building regulations and now presented their windows in bays. Medium and larger houses would often display double bay or bow windows."

Therefore the house is 1894 or later. 

"The victorian period ended in 1901 and the Edwardian style is generally recognized to have lasted until 1920 (10 years after Edward VII's death)."

"Although the Edwardian period was much shorter than the Victorian period, the housing boom at that time meant that the architecture of that time heavily dominates our present suburbs.There was a rise in the new middle classes and a demand for airy, larger homes that were easily commutable to the towns and cities.

New suburbs sprung up on the edges of cities and towns in leafy outskirts close to the new railway lines. Mortgages were not easily accessible at the time so 90% of homes were owned by investors and rented out to tenants. 

The new middle classes wanted to show off their new found wealth. External decoration was flamboyant and elaborate."


So it could be late Victorian or it could well be Edwardian as that porch is definitely flamboyant. The front door is distinctly 20's in style which suggests the building is later rather than earlier, if the door is the original.

The other things about this house that say Edwardian to me are the stucco/woodwork on the gables, the large single panes of plain glass and the fact that they put all the money into the front to look flash, particularly that porch which is a bit over the top to say the least, at the expense of the back of the house which is distinctly plain and utilitarian, there is not a bit of detail in it. The windows and sills are plain, completely different from the front of the house. Someone obviously wanted to impress from the front but either had a budget or didn't care about the back. This fits in with the house being owned by a landlord. It has sash windows which puts it no later than 1930, as casement windows started to become popular after the edwardian period.


----------



## krela (Jul 25, 2011)

It's quite clearly Edwardian... it's about as typically Edwardian as a house gets... :week:


----------



## Artypie (Jul 25, 2011)

That was my feeling but I wanted to back it up with evidence, rather than just say they were wrong thinking it was Victorian. This building lacks the quality and substance of similar sized Victorian buildings. If you look at the back, its almost council-house utilitarian. For me the frontage is a bit Walt Disney.


----------



## waley_bean (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Victorian and Edwardian are relatively similar, as one era moves into another you still have traces of the previous. I will try to get an official date on the property.


----------

